# Guenstiger Webserver mit asp.net



## majoko (18. Mai 2011)

Hi,
weiss jemand einen Webhoster der moeglichst billig ist und  mindestens asp.net sowie mySQL unterstuetzt ausserdem weare es super wenn man ihn nicht nur fuer 2 jahre auf einmal buchen kann.
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## threadi (18. Mai 2011)

Schau dich mal bei http://www.webhostlist.de um.


----------



## majoko (19. Mai 2011)

Danke feur den Link, aber irgendwie stimmen die Dort angegebenen Feautures nicht immer. Hab mir zum Glueck erst einen Testaccount machen lassen wodurch ich dann ncohrechtzeitig bemerkt habe das eine Seite von dort doch kein asp.net unterstuetzt. Weisst du vielleicht einen billigen Anbieter der es garantiert zulaesst?


----------



## threadi (19. Mai 2011)

asp.net setzt Windows-Server voraus. Sowas verwende ich nicht. Schau dir vlt. mal noch HostEurope an.


----------



## jungler (26. Mai 2011)

Hey,
also ich kenne einen recht guten Hoster für vServer und RootServer, der auch Webhost anbietet.
inter.net hat einen echt guten kostenlosen Support, der dir auch sicherlich weiterhelfen kann.

mach dir am besten deinen eigenen Eindruck: http://www.inter.net


----------



## CPoly (26. Mai 2011)

Günstig und schneller Support: http://www.internet4ever.de/


----------



## Erks (13. Juli 2011)

Ein Freund von mir ist auf der Suche nach einem kostenlosen Hosting-Anbieter für ASP.Net, um einen Webservice und eine Datenbank (er meinte *.mdf) darauf laufen zu lassen...

Gibt es sowas kostenlos und wenn ja, wen? ;-)

Thx für Antworten.


----------

